# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  Ai có link down phim Long Ruồi không,làm ơn share với !

## ketsat

Hi mọi người !
Thấy đài báo quảng cáo phim "Long ruồi" rầm rộ quá,tò mò lên mạng search thì toàn ra bản trailer được có 2-3 phút.Bực mình !!!
Ai có link down phim này rồi,share cho mọi người cùng xem với ...

----------

